# Sir Thomas Beecham Biography



## FunFlautist (Jul 30, 2007)

My father is wanting to read a biography of Sir Thomas Beecham, can anyone recommend one?

Thanks

Sam


----------



## Frasier (Mar 10, 2007)

Suggest Beecham's autobiography for a start. "A Mingled Chime". It's available in various editions/conditions (used) on Amazon. 

A very good read, really gets to the heart of Beecham.

There are a few others but that's the place to start. 

If you're broadmanded there's a book of his well-known sayings/remarks. He could get quite ribald so watch out!


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2007)

What do you consider to be the most redeeming feature of music making by Sir Thomas Beecham?


----------

